# 'Lady Williamson' brig/schooner



## persimmon (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the brig/schooner 'lady Williamson' around mid 1850s my g grandfather began his sea career on her aged 14 in 1855, I believe she was named after a Dowager, Lady Williamson in Sunderland who together with her husband Sir Hedworth Williamson started a shipping enterprise!! It is believed the ship was built & possibly skippered by a John Elliott in Newcastle!! It was possibly an emmigrant ship!! R Julien.


----------



## persimmon (Apr 1, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the brig/schooner 'lady Williamson' around mid 1850s my g grandfather Elijah Julier/Julian began his sea career on her aged 14 in 1855, I believe she was named after a Dowager, Lady Williamson in Sunderland who together with her husband Sir Hedworth Williamson started a shipping enterprise!! It is believed the ship was built & possibly skippered by a John Elliott in Newcastle!! It was possibly an emmigrant ship!! R Julien.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Lady Williamson official Number 6692 was built in Sunderland in 1839 255tons owned in 1855 by T Vint.
Master J Elliot, registered in South Shields. Made voyage Shields for Baltic ports 1855.
It would appear at first sight that he logbooks and crew agreements have been destroyed.

Roger


----------

